# Reel Cleaning and Maint for Penn 9/0



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

I want to get my senator 9/0s cleaned and serviced for before fishing picks back up this spring.

I had a bad experience with FTU last year and don't want to use them again.

*Is there anyone in the Houston area that does a good job and who installs the upgraded alan tani drag washers?*


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

I have a guy here in Deer Park that I send all my customers to.
He is an older retired guy & does a great job for next to nothing.

Mike Upton
281-507-2531


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

I know you might not have the time but I started doing all of my own due to an experiances just like yours. I now setup my Bows clean my reels and do some light gun smithing. It's sad good service is so hard to find these days.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Sharkhunter said:


> I know you might not have the time but I started doing all of my own due to an experiances just like yours. I now setup my Bows clean my reels and do some light gun smithing. It's sad good service is so hard to find these days.


Yup, took them 6 months to clean my brothers reel. They also added on a few costs that they didn't tell him about until he picked up the reel. Was supposed to be a 4-6 week turnaround.

I don't mind trying myself, and I know Penns are supposed to be easy to work on. But i've been known to lose critical parts while cleaning reels before. I'd rather pay the extra money to have it done.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Chris, I have a guy in Richmond that owns a small tackle shop and can do it for $30 in 2-3 weeks turnaround and he has the drag washers in stock. I've used him several times and he's very reliable.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

surfguy said:


> Chris, I have a guy in Richmond that owns a small tackle shop and can do it for $30 in 2-3 weeks turnaround and he has the drag washers in stock. I've used him several times and he's very reliable.


Awesome! email or text me his info if you don't mind!


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Any serious fisherman should be able to service their own reels. It's not rocket science.

Nuff said.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

HuntinforTail said:


> Awesome! email or text me his info if you don't mind!


Strangely enough, I just ran into him at the grocery store 30min ago. LOL

http://www.davidstacklebox.com/joom/


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

bigfost said:


> Any serious fisherman should be able to service their own reels. It's not rocket science.
> 
> Nuff said.


Thanks for the pot stirrin. I'll make sure To keep that rule in mind so I can become a serious fisherman. I heard serious fishermen build their own rods and make their own lures and tackle too. They catch their own bait with their bare hands too!


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

HuntinforTail said:


> Thanks for the pot stirrin. I'll make sure To keep that rule in mind so I can become a serious fisherman. I heard serious fishermen build their own rods and make their own lures and tackle too. They catch their own bait with their bare hands too!


If catching bait with bare hands includes the use of a cast net, those are all true.

Not trying to pot stir, just making the point that "serious fisherman" doesn't include having to have people do basic things like gear maintenance for you. Just my opinion, but what do I know?

Actually, I just went back and reread your original post. You didn't say anything about wanting to be a serious fisherman. For all I know, you may be one of those fishermen who measure the success of a trip by how many empty beer cans they have, or by how relaxed your trip left you. My bad.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Let it go guys :spineyes: We're all in this together.:brew:


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

bigfost said:


> If catching bait with bare hands includes the use of a cast net, those are all true.
> 
> Not trying to pot stir, just making the point that "serious fisherman" doesn't include having to have people do basic things like gear maintenance for you. Just my opinion, but what do I know?
> 
> Actually, I just went back and reread your original post. You didn't say anything about wanting to be a serious fisherman. For all I know, you may be one of those fishermen who measure the success of a trip by how many empty beer cans they have, or by how relaxed your trip left you. My bad.


All you're doin is showing your true colors, Fost. I don't know where this attack on my fishing abilities came from. You usually seem like a pretty decent guy on here.

I actually do build my own rods, and tackle, I have built lures, I do catch my bait, I have cleaned plenty of reels in the past, I tag and release sharks for 2 different research organizations, and I clean up the beach after fishing trips.

I've always been positive and helpful on this forum. I never take cheap shots on a guy looking for a little help whether I think it is something he should already know or not.

I was looking for some help for some work that I would rather not do myself if I don't have to. Not your opinion of whether that makes me a serious fisherman or not.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

HuntinforTail said:


> I was looking for some help for some work that I would rather not do myself if I don't have to. Not your opinion of whether that makes me a serious fisherman or not.


Got you bud. You won't have to worry about me replying to anymore of your posts.



surfguy said:


> Let it go guys :spineyes: We're all in this together.:brew:


We're all in this together - until we post a comment that's not what someone wants to hear.


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

Who sang that song... 
I love you, you love me, why cant we all just get along......Jezz nuf said. I am going back to bed.

Hope you found someone to clean your reels. 
Tigtht Lines


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

My Little Big boat said:


> Who sang that song...
> I love you, you love me, why cant we all just get along......Jezz nuf said. I am going back to bed.
> 
> Hope you found someone to clean your reels.
> Tigtht Lines


What's love go to do with it..Tina Turner LOL


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

God I miss this ol board lol! Might go to the sand this weekend if the weather lets me. Anyone planning on going to HI ? I haven't caught a Bull red in about 3 to 4 years due to work so I'm due!!


----------

